
The Internet Explorer 9 Countdown - mgrouchy
http://theie9countdown.com/
======
tammam
will be interesting. Still interesting to know 12% of people use IE6!!!
<http://ie6countdown.com/> Not sure if it will better FireFox/Chrome

